# 6x9 speakers ..too big for 97 pathfinder?



## 97pathy518 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
I just bought a pair of almani 6x9 3way speakers off of my friend. I was planning on putting them in my pathfinder, but after reading I see that everyone has been putting in 5x7's im. Are these speakers too big, will they even fit in the front or rear door panels? Do i need to buy a mounting kit, and drill seperate holes? Any feedback will help


----------

